# Kander Watches Information, History, Models?



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi to everyone, I've just come across another watch brand and wondered if anyone had information on 'Kander' (swiss made and features a mountain symbol). Think they date from the late 50s early 60s; they made some divers/chrono's and dress watches but does anyone know more than that. Think the quality is medium but would like to know more. Thank you, John


----------



## martinianpaul (Jun 6, 2010)

melbournehouse said:


> Hi to everyone, I've just come across another watch brand and wondered if anyone had information on 'Kander' (swiss made and features a mountain symbol). Think they date from the late 50s early 60s; they made some divers/chrono's and dress watches but does anyone know more than that. Think the quality is medium but would like to know more. Thank you, John


Same here - I re-discovered the watch I wore all through high school. It's a Kander Marines super automatic 25 jewel affair. Not chrono but not dress, but still going strong. I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## Swissmountainbiker (Feb 8, 2011)

martinianpaul said:


> melbournehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hi to everyone, I've just come across another watch brand and wondered if anyone had information on 'Kander' (swiss made and features a mountain symbol). Think they date from the late 50s early 60s; they made some divers/chrono's and dress watches but does anyone know more than that. Think the quality is medium but would like to know more. Thank you, John
> ...


Hi there - I can provide some basic information about the "Kander" brand... Kander was established in the 60s, the production site was based in Frutigen (Switzerland). The company went bankrupt early in the 80s. The sign refers to the 2 mountains "Altels" and "Balmhorn" (check them out i.e. via google pics). I would love to have one of these watches as I stayed in my childhood almost every winter some weeks in Frutigen and remember the watchmakers facilities...

Regards, AndrÃ©


----------

